# Welcome to the new home of RootzWiki! - upgradex2



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome to the new home of Rootzwiki....

May your experience be smooth and rooted!

If there are any issues or questions with the site please post them in here! The site is now at a new comfy location and we have also upgraded forum software to the newest version of 4.1.5. With this you will see a few changes including a new editor.

If you have any questions or concerns, please post them in this thread.


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

W00t. Glad everything is up and running.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

this editor is absolutely full of win.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

yes it is...me likely


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

I had a question. Trying to post some pics on my profile. I only posted on and it says I exceeded my quota by 98kb. All I did was post a screenshot from my Thunderbolt. Surely that didn't take up all my space???


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> I had a question. Trying to post some pics on my profile. I only posted on and it says I exceeded my quota by 98kb. All I did was post a screenshot from my Thunderbolt. Surely that didn't take up all my space???


How are you "trying to post pics on your profile" What exactly do you mean by "Post on your profile" ?


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

While on your computer, click on your name in the top right corner. Takes you to your profile where you can view friends, subscriptions, gallery, groups, blogs, etc. When trying to add pics to my gallery says I've exceeded my quota after uploading one pic. And like I said, its not a big file. Its only a screenshot.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> While on your computer, click on your name in the top right corner. Takes you to your profile where you can view friends, subscriptions, gallery, groups, blogs, etc. When trying to add pics to my gallery says I've exceeded my quota after uploading one pic. And like I said, its not a big file. Its only a screenshot.
> 
> Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


ok, that makes more sense now... lol the member gallery settings are set low at the moment, I'm not sure if this was done on purpose or just overlooked. I'll mention it to Bird and he can take a look at it.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> ok, that makes more sense now... lol the member gallery settings are set low at the moment, I'm not sure if this was done on purpose or just overlooked. I'll mention it to Bird and he can take a look at it.


Thank you.


----------



## Turge (Oct 14, 2011)

Why is there no RSS feed to the main page news? I want to add this site to Google Reader but can't find an RSS feed anywhere...


----------



## Broadwayblues (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey the new site looks awesome, congrats and great work!


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

I\\\'ve had a user report that some download links aren\\\'t showing, for which I had used the Mod system you guys introduced earlier to manage. I was wondering if I have to redo all of that stuff with this upgrade? It shows up as the code text on the forum app as it always did.

Edit: also, on the forumrunner RootzWiki app (at least), all apostrophes have the slash in front of them like in XML or code. Is this an app bug or something wrong with the system?


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Jonathon Grigg said:


> I\\\'ve had a user report that some download links aren\\\'t showing, for which I had used the Mod system you guys introduced earlier to manage. I was wondering if I have to redo all of that stuff with this upgrade? It shows up as the code text on the forum app as it always did.
> 
> Edit: also, on the forumrunner RootzWiki app (at least), all apostrophes have the slash in front of them like in XML or code. Is this an app bug or something wrong with the system?


Can you link to an example please....


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Can you link to an example please....


Will do a bit later, at school right now.


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Possible issue, post count under your Avatar, doesnt match what's in your profile.... example:
<-------- look here

and now here:


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

krylon360 said:


> Possible issue, post count under your Avatar, doesnt match what's in your profile.... example:
> <-------- look here
> 
> and now here:


The difference is most likely some post of yours that are hidden or soft deleted.... once the forum cycles all the deleted post from the vb conversion.. it will most likely update to the same number.







it will take 15 days for those prior deleted post to be deleted here though...









I just checked others accounts and they all match up.


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

How do I change the # of posts per page?


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> The difference is most likely some post of yours that are hidden or soft deleted.... once the forum cycles all the deleted post from the vb conversion.. it will most likely update to the same number.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks R1.. Damn that b16 for soft deleting my posts.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

No worries bro.... lol


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't log in on either my D2 or TP/CM7. Click the Sign-In link and the sign-in pop-up doesn't appear. Turned off the pop-up blocker, didn't help.

Log-in on computer is fine...

What's the deep, dark secret?


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Can't log in on either my D2 or TP/CM7. Click the Sign-In link and the sign-in pop-up doesn't appear. Turned off the pop-up blocker, didn't help.
> 
> Log-in on computer is fine...
> 
> What's the deep, dark secret?


Is this the mobile skin or the default skin? please clarify


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

ATBense said:


> How do I change the # of posts per page?


The post per page is a setting on the back end.... it's not something the user can change.... would you like more or less? A happy medium will have to be found for all however.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Is this the mobile skin or the default skin? please clarify


Default, I believe, I've made no changes other than returning to the site after the update. My user agent setting is Android in the browsers I've tried on the D2 (Boat and Dolphin). I'm frankly not aware of how to change skins, but when I use a browser to access forums I prefer to be in a standard browser view, not a mobile view.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Default, I believe, I've made no changes other than returning to the site after the update. My user agent setting is Android in the browsers I've tried on the D2 (Boat and Dolphin). I'm frankly not aware of how to change skins, but when I use a browser to access forums I prefer to be in a standard browser view, not a mobile view.


It looks like some has tweeked those setting, i will get this sorted tomorrow.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> The post per page is a setting on the back end.... it's not something the user can change.... would you like more or less? A happy medium will have to be found for all however.


It used to be user changeable on vBulletin










I used to use 40, but I think that 30 would be fine.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Change is often tough for some, but give it a few days and wont want to visit a vb site lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Am I completely blind? I can not seem to find a search button/option within threads


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> Am I completely blind? I can not seem to find a search button/option within threads


Can you be a little more specific on what your looking for?

The search button is up top on the right on every page?

If you are viewing a thread, to the right of the text box, it shows set to search this thread.... or you can change that to any forum, or all forums etc...


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

What is the warn status about?


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

mackentosh said:


> What is the warn status about?


That's for staff only.... you shouldn't be seeing that... I'll take a look at it.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Cool cause I thought I did something wrong


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Can you be a little more specific on what your looking for?
> 
> The search button is up top on the right on every page?
> 
> If you are viewing a thread, to the right of the text box, it shows set to search this thread.... or you can change that to any forum, or all forums etc...


IDK, it's kinda hard to explain ... in certain parts of the forum I can see the search feature at the upper right of the header. Then when I click on a subforum the search box disappears.

Maybe I'll sign out and clear my browser history and try again.

EDIT: Still no go - here are some pics to explain it better ...

Edit 2: OK , the weirdness continues ... When going into a thread I can see the search box for a flash and then it disappears.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Not sure what resolution you are using, but the search window should not be moving around on you like that at all.

What browser and what resolution are you using?


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Not sure what resolution you are using, but the search window should not be moving around on you like that at all.
> 
> What browser and what resolution are you using?


Well, I am slightly embarrassed







I was at work on our old POS computers not even thinking that I was dealing with a dinosaur lol

Here at home all is well. Thanks for responding and sorry to waste your time ...


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> Well, I am slightly embarrassed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries, I'm glad it's working for you now!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd also like to maybe see less posts per page lol. It's not horrible just way crazy compared to like the 10 I used to see. It's like each page is never ending now haha.

P.S. The new site looks sick!!!


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree 40 is way toooooooo many...

but some were bitching.... so it was adjusted... I feel 20 is appropriate.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> I agree 40 is way toooooooo many...
> 
> but some were bitching.... so it was adjusted... I feel 20 is appropriate.


20 > 40 lol.

That just looks weird









Oh also is it possible to have a way to see next to someones username on posts if they are currently online like the old version had the green dot? I loved knowing if someone was online.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Oh also is it possible to have a way to see next to someones username on posts if they are currently online like the old version had the green dot? I loved knowing if someone was online.


+1 I think that would actually help


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Darknight42020 said:


> +1 I think that would actually help


Hover over their username... you will see a pop up with that info and more.







The goal is to keep the site clean without having too much on each page etc....


----------



## HumanTyphoon (Jul 29, 2011)

Good job with the new site look, I think it's fantastic and a lot cleaner and newer. Keep up the good work, and thank you for updating the app (donate) as well.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Hover over their username... you will see a pop up with that info and more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice didn't notice this. Thanks!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

I only have mobile access and apparently can not modify mmy notification settings. I am getting emails every time someone posts on a subscribed topic/thread. How can I tur my notificatkons off from my phone?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL
running Hexen


----------

